# Beer Sale



## Larryh86GT (Feb 5, 2010)

I like good beer but just don't have time to brew my own yet so I do the next best thing and buy it on sale when I can. These were all buy 1 get 1 free at my local beverage store. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.
Larry


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm. Wonder why those were on sale...

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/tooheys-new/1509/
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sackets-harbor-war-of-1812-amber-ale/94512/
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/spanish-peaks-honey-raspberry-ale/3032/
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/spanish-peaks-black-dog-ale/3021/
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/magic-hat-9/1314/


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike said:


> Hmmmmm. Wonder why those were on sale...
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/tooheys-new/1509/
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sackets-harbor-war-of-1812-amber-ale/94512/
> ...



It's easy to slam things. Myself, I don't care what critics say. I looked at all those ratings long ago. I prefer to be my own person. I try it myself and if I like it I buy it. Hmmmmmm. You ever drink any of these?

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/schmidts-beer/11246/
They may have nailed it on the Schmidts beer though.


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry. Couldn't help busting your balls, Larry. That's great that your local distributor has buy one-get one sales. I've never heard of that and would no doubt have purchased some too. You have quite a bit of beer to drink now, that's for sure!


----------



## St Allie (Feb 5, 2010)

honey raspberry ale? that sounds interesting.

how many beers in a box and how much does a box cost usually?


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

24 beers in a case. They probably run around $25-30 each normally.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 5, 2010)

if they had buy one get one free in west auckland .. there'd be queues round the block..


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 5, 2010)

St Allie said:


> honey raspberry ale? that sounds interesting.
> 
> how many beers in a box and how much does a box cost usually?



Well it ends up being 12 cases of 24 bottles each. I bought the Magic Hat at 16.00 a case and the rest at 18.00 a case. Decent beer at Budweiser prices. The honeyraspberry was sweet and very tasty.
Usual price would be double this.
Larry





Mike said:


> Sorry. Couldn't help busting your balls, Larry. That's great that your local distributor has buy one-get one sales. I've never heard of that and would no doubt have purchased some too. You have quite a bit of beer to drink now, that's for sure!



That's ok Mike. Actually I thought the Schmidts might have been overrated.
It will last me a good 7 - 8 months I figure.
Larry


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I've never heard of that. Upon further review, there aren't many beers I wouldn't buy for half price! I hope it's all still good in 7-8 months.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 5, 2010)

That's an awesome deal Larry.

the honey raspberry is very tempting.. we have a summer ale here that tastes like a shandy, am not a big beer drinker myself, a lot of them taste bitter.. But I do like a cold shandy on a hot day.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike said:


> Yeah, I've never heard of that. Upon further review, there aren't many beers I wouldn't buy for half price! I hope it's all still good in 7-8 months.



It's a pretty safe bet Mike. I've stocked up like this before and not had any problems with the beer going bad.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2010)

Guess YOU had your boots on to fall into such a great deal..


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> Guess YOU had your boots on to fall into such a great deal..



Heh - I find if I time it right I can get by with about 3 beer runs to the store a year. Other than running the empties back that is.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Feb 5, 2010)

I work for a beer distributor, so I've seen sales like this before. The distributor was either really long on inventory or the product was getting close to the "Out of Code" date, and they did a fire sale. Do they possibly have an inventory tax coming up?

Nothing wrong with the product, it was climate controlled before it left the warehouse, and as long as you keep it cool and out of sunlight it should be good for another year or so. It might not taste as good as it did when it was "In Code", but it's not going to kill you, and you probably won't even notice the difference.

Beer ratings, and wine ratings are all pretty much subjective...just drink what you like...you can't go wrong with that.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the Magic Hat #9 and actually have a Mini Mash it forn thet that I jsut havent gotten a chance to start yet but hopefully next weekend Ill get er going. UMMM , Apricot Ale!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud (Feb 5, 2010)

Magic hat is good stuff.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 16, 2010)

Update: The last 17 bottles are in my beer fridge. I just can't understand where it all went. It's time to go on another beer run. And I'm hoping there are some buy 1 get 1 free deals.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 16, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Decent beer at Budweiser prices.



Just remember: Friends don't let Friends drink Bud!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 16, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> They may have nailed it on the Schmidts beer though.



But then they go and do this:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/pabst-blue-ribbon/734/

Hacks! J/K.

But as American beers go... i do love me some Pabst Blue Ribbon. LOL.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 16, 2010)

I have to keep cheap beer in the fridge for some of my friends who do not appreciate good beer. "It's just too dark for them"


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

No BMC allowed on this forum! (Bud, Miller, Coors) If you ever get around to making beer and like the Magic Hat #9 then I FVW can make you a kit up to make it and I think it came out even better the commercial. I added a little more Apricot essence then called for and at fisrt it didnt taste right but it settled in after about 2 months in the keg and now it is just awesoem and everyone loves it. I have to try making an All Grain version of it next.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 16, 2010)

Nah Wade, I don't like Magic Hat #9. I love it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

Then come on over and have 1 cold off tap! Door is always open and so is the bar! Hehehe


----------

